# How soon after being accepted onto an egg share programme....



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

...did you kick off?

I know there is a bit of a wait between blood tests/scans etc before being informed you have been successful or not..

Just wondering timeframes once you have been given the go ahead?  Realise it will vary from clinic to clinic but on average..?

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great Question....

I'd be interested in hearing some answers to this too


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

I had my first app in oct last year and iv just had EC yestersday, i was delayed because of christmas. after you get the go ahead i think it only takes 2 or 3 weeks to match you. Donna. x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi...

My signature will give you an idea if what happened for me...but I had to wait 2 weeks to get in synch with my recip... Then I didn't respond well enough so they made me bled and started stimms again. 

I would guess those 2 things added another 4-5 weeks on the timescale.

Good luck 

K


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

XXDONNAXX said:


> I had my first app in oct last year and iv just had EC yestersday, i was delayed because of christmas. after you get the go ahead i think it only takes 2 or 3 weeks to match you. Donna. x


Thank you for this - where are you at with it now? xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

katena said:


> Hi...
> 
> My signature will give you an idea if what happened for me...but I had to wait 2 weeks to get in synch with my recip... Then I didn't respond well enough so they made me bled and started stimms again.
> 
> ...


Thanks K - congrats on your BFP btw!


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't produce enough eggs only 8 and I needed 10 so I have donated them all to the other lady and I will go again in march just for myself. Xxxxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

XXDONNAXX said:


> Unfortunately I didn't produce enough eggs only 8 and I needed 10 so I have donated them all to the other lady and I will go again in march just for myself. Xxxxx


Oh no....I am sorry. Why March...do you need to leave a month in between egg sharing? (Sorry, really new to this so unsure of timings etc) xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Its ok hun. Erm I will have to have a full period b4 I can start again hun, I'll have a bleed in the next few days and then wait for my period end of feb. Xxxxx


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I went for initial appt end of Nov with egg share coordinator, bloods for egg share, scan, comsultant appt and compulary counselling in Dec. Approved start of Jan once bloods came back in, matched immediately with receipent. started down regging in Feb, sync up with receipient Early March, EC around end march.

It goes quite quick but loads of things to get in place before you can start.....

Also if you are using donor sperm, check to see if there is a wait for this-as there was 3month wait at my clinic and they wouldn't match me till after I had been matched for sperm, so I imported mine to stop extra delay. 

Hope this helps you get an idea.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for this...I see from your sig you are starting again with egg share?  Lots of luck xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooh your EC is today!!  Lots and lots of luck for a successful and safe collection. Laura xxx


----------

